# DIY FW first aid kit?



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey all

Not sure if this is the appropriate forum area. It doesn't quite fit in the equipment area or the hospital area.

I'm trying to assemble a inexpensive first aid kit for my FW tank. 
Things that are likely found around the house and can be used to treat common fish ailments.



Elle said:


> ...... everybody has favourite treatments. Also some fish, especially scale-less fish like loaches and catfish/cories are sensitive to salt and meds, so always read the label and check before dosing. Clean water is your first and best defense - when in doubt, I always test the water and start with a big water change. I also keep a completely separate 20g hospital tank with its own heater, air stone and filter, which I drain, break down and disinfect between fish.
> 
> If you have kids and/or non-fishy pets, keep all this stuff securely locked up.....


I'm going strictly off of memory from my prior aquarium days. So I'm likely to forget something or have something that is not useful.

So far I have;
*name/item* - _where to buy_ - Uses

*water test kits* (absolute minimum of pH, GH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate) - _available from LFS_

*hospital tank* - _available from LFS_ - sterilized between uses

*air pump and stones* - _available from LFS_ - sterilized between uses

*spare submersible heaters* - _available from LFS_ - sterilized between uses - to treat ich and other parasites.

*Rock/Course salt* -_ available from grocery stores_ - parasite control, nitrate toxicity, hydra control, fungus 
control - do not use table salt as it can contain additives

*Epsom salt* -_ available from grocery or drug store_ - helps to treat bloat and constipation, raises GH

*hydrogen peroxide* - _available from grocery or drug store_ - general disinfectant, antibacterial bathes and spot treatment for algae

*formalin* - _apparently you can't just buy this at the drug store anymore_ - flukes and other external parasites

*fresh garlic* - _available from grocery store_ - appetite enhancer

*frozen peas* - _available from grocery store _- blanched and peeled for digestion issues

*Q-tips* - _available from grocery or drug store_ -

*eye dropper and/or pipettes* - _available from grocery or drug store_ -

*tea tree oil* - _available from drug store or natural food store_ - active ingredient in MelaFix

*household bleach* - _available from grocery or drug store_ - general disinfectant

*Oil 0f Clove* - _available from drug store or natural food store_ - anesthetic for transport or medical procedures, and as a last resort an euthanizing agent

Any help filling in the blanks, or adding suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

AA


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not medical related, but for emergency use, a battery operated air pump can be good to have in a pinch to keep some filtration\air\water movment going.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

effox said:


> It's not medical related, but for emergency use, a battery operated air pump can be good to have in a pinch to keep some filtration\air\water movment going.


That's a valid point. My household first aid/emergency kit contains items to reduce stress for the kids. Makes sense to have similar on hand for fish to prevent stress.

There has got to be other uses for the above listed items or items not on the list that people use to treat/prevent illnesses.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Oil of Cloves a anesthetic drug for fish
research its use as an anesthetic before using!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I always keep Kanaplex around for the last resort. Its very effective but can kill with the wrong dose, like i said its my last resort but has saved some fish that i cannot believe made it through what they had.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

mikebike said:


> Oil of Cloves a anesthetic drug for fish
> research its use as an anesthetic before using!


Never thought of using that as an anesthetic for fish, just as a euthanizing agent....don't know why, we always had a bottle of it around when the kids were teething.
Not that it would get used often, it is definitely something that could be found around the house in one form or another. Going to add it to the list.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

You'll get a raft of different answers, as everybody has favourite treatments. Also some fish, especially scale-less fish like loaches and catfish/cories are sensitive to salt and meds, so always read the label and check before dosing. Clean water is your first and best defense - when in doubt, I always test the water and start with a big water change. I also keep a completely separate 20g hospital tank with its own heater, air stone and filter, which I drain, break down and disinfect between fish.

If you have kids and/or non-fishy pets, keep all this stuff securely locked up. The Malachite Green and Methyblu especially are very poisonous.

This is what I keep on hand:

Water parameter test kit (PH, GH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate)

Melafix (antibacterial)
Pimafix (antifungal)

Both of these are very mild, so don't use them for advanced issues.

Aquarium salt - add to a tank as an all-purpose remedy
Epsom salt (NOT to be used for the same purpose)
Frozen green peas (feed them cooked and with shell removed to help swim bladder or bloating issues)
Maracyn
Maracyn 2
MethyBlu (very toxic)
Fungus Cure (Jungle Labs)
Malachite Green (for ich)
T.C. Tetracycline
oil of cloves (for euthanizing)
Prazi

This page has a good breakdown of common meds: Aquarium Fish Medication Selection Guide


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Elle said:


> You'll get a raft of different answers, as everybody has favourite treatments. Also some fish, especially scale-less fish like loaches and catfish/cories are sensitive to salt and meds, so always read the label and check before dosing. Clean water is your first and best defense - when in doubt, I always test the water and start with a big water change. I also keep a completely separate 20g hospital tank with its own heater, air stone and filter, which I drain, break down and disinfect between fish.
> 
> If you have kids and/or non-fishy pets, keep all this stuff securely locked up. The Malachite Green and Methyblu especially are very poisonous.
> 
> ...


Great response..hope it's okay to quote and/or paraphrase you in my original post.

I do own and use many proprietary meds, but I am a believer in trying low cost simple cures before resorting to big name treatments. Too many times I've overheard customers at an outlet or big box LFS with x problem being sold a $15+ bottle of something (usually the wrong product for the condition described), when patience and $0.10 worth of salt or some other household product would work. Proprietary treatments definitely have a place on any aquarist must have lists.

I want to compose this list for folks like myself who try to keep meds usage to a minimum, and for the beginning fish keeper who may not have immediate access to those meds.

AA

I have no experience with any of the sponsor stores, and my above statement is not in reference to any of them


----------

